# QL Spaces Vs Valhalla Room



## Chris Hurst (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi everyone.

I know these two have been discussed before, but I'm looking for feedback from those who have both?

Spaces is available at a discount this weekend and I wonder if it is worth picking up. Read very good things about it.

I already have V Room and think it's great, but was looking for any comments from those of you who have both? Do you tend to go for one over the other?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Lassi Tani (Feb 15, 2015)

I have only Spaces, and I can say it's definitely worth the price! And I've been looking at algorithmic reverbs too such as Valhalla, and I'm thinking of getting it. Why not use both . Many seem to use convolution reverb + algorithmic reverb.


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Feb 15, 2015)

Both are excellent - but do different jobs. The best solution is to buy both.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Feb 15, 2015)

QL Spaces are amazing, definitely worth a buy


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 15, 2015)

Stephen Baysted @ Sun Feb 15 said:


> Both are excellent - but do different jobs. The best solution is to buy both.


+1


----------



## Consona (Feb 15, 2015)

I've bought/tried some algo reverbs like 2C B2 and Valhalla but end up with QL Spaces and use it exclusively. It really adds the feeling of the room to the samples, I was so suprised how good it sounds after using algo reverbs for a long time, YMMV of course.

Other thing I like is that all the halls and rooms sound really differently so you have a wide palette of spaces. I don't even mind I cannot tweak the parameters because this reverb sounds just great IMO.


----------



## Øivind (Feb 15, 2015)

Both are awesome and sound really great in my opinion. I think they are both well worth getting, especially when you consider their price.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Feb 15, 2015)

Hadn't realised you could download a trial of Spaces - so I'll try that and see!


----------



## chrysshawk (Feb 15, 2015)

Also got both and use them both all the time, exclusively. I would also get both even if I didn't have them!


----------



## Chris Hurst (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, I went for Spaces and played with it a little this morning. I think it sounds fantastic!

Should have taken the plunge and bought it earlier...!


----------



## Mystic (Feb 16, 2015)

Spaces is pretty incredible. One of EW's best products no doubt.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 16, 2015)

Mystic @ Mon Feb 16 said:


> Spaces is pretty incredible. One of EW's best products no doubt.



Agreed. Add in a little good algorithmic reverb, like the UAD Plate 140 that is being discussed in another thread, and IMHO you have something special for reverb that is as close as you can get to expensive hardware.


----------



## Rv5 (Feb 16, 2015)

Mystic @ Mon Feb 16 said:


> Spaces is pretty incredible. One of EW's best products no doubt.



Space is really good - well worth having. As Jay says, the UAD reverbs as well - pretty special combo. Not used Valhalla but heard good things - as suggested above, both may be ideal!


----------



## mdvirtual (Feb 19, 2015)

I love both, they're pretty much my go-to verbs.

I typically use Spaces when I want a realistic & organic sound, and VR when I'm going for something more hyper-real (great for super long decays).


----------

